# Emacs Screencast Series: "Hack Emacs"



## purgatori (Jul 18, 2012)

The Youtube user rpdillon has a really useful series of videos on Emacs available here. He explains everything in a very clear, easily digestible manner; starting with the basics, but also delves into more advanced topics, such as customizing Emacs with your own Elisp code. 

If you're an Emacs user already, or you're interested in checking out what it can do, then I highly recommend you surf on over to his channel and show your support if you like what you see


----------

